# Anyone used hot glue dent puller



## Dummer (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi,
Got a few car park dent on the doors and c-pillar.

Wonder how good they are and how hard it is to cleanup (i.e. remove the residual glue)

something like this



or Aliexpress version?



Any particular area to look our for when buying one?

Thanks


----------



## alphaj12 (Feb 17, 2011)

I bought a cheap £8 one off Amazon

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0053OJJ7I/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

must admit I was pleasantly surprised by the quality. Bit more time consuming than the handle type you have posted but had some fairly good results. Need to try again with a bigger pad after watching some instructional videos, I was using the smaller pad as the dent is fairly small. Having watched youtube I can see I would have been better using the larger surface area one. I would say that 30 mins saw three pretty obvious(to me) dents reduced by 50-70%. I reckon another play when it warms up a little will see that improved again. Well worth a punt in my amateur opinion.


----------



## Dummer (Jul 28, 2008)

how easy to remove the residual glue? i guess glue doesnt come out clean and have some left behind


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

All of the glue comes off with the pully so it's no issue


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

Sometimes the glue slug stays on the panel. If it happens then a quick soak with a little methylated spirit and it will peel off.
I would get a practice panel and practice though before you set yourself loose on your vehicle. It takes a little while to get the correct snap on the tool when you first use it which can make a big difference to the final outcome.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm no expert ..... but .....

..... if the dent pulling experts come on, I'm sure you'll hear them saying 
"different size tabs and different strength glues for different pulls".

I think the trick is all dependant upon knowing what size tab to use, to suit the size and strength of dent and then knowing what glue to use.
And knowing what's going to give first! 
Will it pull? 
Or will the glue pull from the paint, or will the paint pull from the car?

PDR experts have expertise ..... and they usually come quite cheaply for what they can achieve.
But it could cost £££'s to rectify a diy mess up. :thumb:


----------



## Dummer (Jul 28, 2008)

Sh1ner - definitely I'll try it on my test panel first. Just hope they behave similar on steel vs aluminium because my test panel is cheap old steel.

Squiggs - Looking at the price of the kit (1/5 of PDR), just want to give it a crack. and it looks awesome on teh video.


----------



## alphaj12 (Feb 17, 2011)

I found any time the glue stayed on the paint it just peeled off easily. Paintwork was cleaned before hand and they supply a "release agent" which goes onto your paintwork prior to application. I was kind of expecting it to just pull a circle of paint off but I assume with un-damaged paint this would be virtually impossible. 

You definitely need to go bigger on the pad, I used a pad the same size as the dent and the results are described above.


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

Use spray release ( acitone )
I've seen people make a right mess trying themselves


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Depends how bad the dents are. 
Always start from the outside in 
Take your time. 
This was my first attempt at doing this. 
This is the tools I used 








This was my mission to try get these out 























This is the after photos 
I think it's a big improvement from what it was and you can still see it. 
I'm happy with it for now


----------



## 3gdean (Jun 18, 2011)

^^^fair play, well done that man!

as a body repair guy, i lolled at the first photo. think ill invest also


----------



## wee man (Sep 29, 2016)

Well done; brave man

Wee Man


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Nice work, which kit did you use ?


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

dholdi said:


> Nice work, which kit did you use ?


I used all the bits you see in the photo but mostly the slide hammer and the manual puller. 
I get most bits from a German website il see if I can find a link. The little hammer and squeez puller from eBay


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

that vtr pic is mighty impressive , would have never thought it would do that

was it your first bash at this or have some previous experience?


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

First ever go at it. It's far from perfect bet a lot better, I was also surprised as there was creasing in the panal


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Hasan1 said:


> I get most bits from a German website il see if I can find a link.


Would appreciate that.


----------



## Dummer (Jul 28, 2008)

Hasan1 said:


> I used all the bits you see in the photo but mostly the slide hammer and the manual puller.
> I get most bits from a German website il see if I can find a link. The little hammer and squeez puller from eBay


Any tips on when to use sliding hammer and when to use the manual puller?

Reading from your posts, do you mean if I have a circle car park dent, I should get a "knob" the size of the whole dent?


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Dummer said:


> Any tips on when to use sliding hammer and when to use the manual puller?
> 
> Reading from your posts, do you mean if I have a circle car park dent, I should get a "knob" the size of the whole dent?


If only ever done 2 cars that was my first. 
I'd say it really depends on where the dent is and how thin or thick the metal is on what tool to use. If you have both tool then you could try with the manual hand puller to see how flexible the panel is before using a slide hammer. 
If it's a small ding then the tool that sits on the panel with the grips would be best to use. Do remember that you may also need to knock it down as the panel will more then likely pull up more then needed. 
There's lots off YouTube videos about dent pulling.


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

dholdi said:


> Would appreciate that.


I think this is the seller I can't find the website but I've now found it on eBay. 
The slide hammer is not that big but does the job. 
If I had the option again I'd go for this version of it 
http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Slide-Hamme...3Aefd543f21580a60624ffc787ffe01a99%7Ciid%3A13

If you would like to see the size I can take pictures and post them up. I was smaller then I was expecting


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

I bought one of the £8 eBay kits and it's absolutely useless. Might have to try one of the slide hammer kits. 

I use a very similar technique where I'm going to paint using nails tack welded to the steel and use a slide hammer to pull the dents out. Obviosly not a method you can use without damaging the paint!


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

I found the Hot glue Sticks pants but did make dent on the birds car better


----------



## mrmad1966 (May 12, 2016)

Late to the thread but here's my bit. Got some really hefty dents in the wife's volvo had a diy stab at it last summer used a 2 x2 piece of timber 2 foot long, used a long drill to drill a hole in the end but left drill bit in place to act as a handle then hot glue on end of stick. Got to say it worked for the most part and got the deep dents out a treat. Sounds a right botch but it worked. Still a work in progress though. 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Dummer (Jul 28, 2008)

I don't understand what's the 2x2 for


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

With the cold weather atm you'll probably have to try different glue sticks if working outside... Normal glue sticks on cold panels won't work very well. There's different colours available for different conditions :thumb:


----------

